
Docker install and upgrade guide – CentOS and Ubuntu - lukasbar
https://knowledgepill.it/posts/docker-install-upgrade/
======
hybby
> CentOS 7.1+ 64 bit version

good luck on CentOS 8. docker does not maintain el8 rpms, and installing the
most recent offering from Docker requires that you work around several package
conflict issues.

in the end it just didn't feel good, and i ended up going down the (clearly
recommended) podman route instead. however, rootless podman containers have
their own gotchas...

i kind of wish i'd installed debian on my homeserver instead. :)

~~~
temikus
Thanks for this comment, I’m so glad now I switched to Debian-based for my
home server now as it’s essentially just docker+mdadm machine.

------
Legogris
Where does the requirements of 4GB RAM per worker come from? That doesn’t seem
right.

~~~
gnabgib
The minimum requirements are absurd considering 2017 forum recommendations of
512MB[0], it runs just fine in 1-2GB of ram (depending on what's in the
containers).. but the free disk space is low (images alone exceed this pretty
quickly). The "must OSes" are inaccurate.. maybe article related (but Ubuntu
20 was out when this was written).. considering the basic content in this is
almost identical to Docker's documentation[1][2] including line break
positions in the commands.. I'm not sure what the value add of this is?

[0]: [https://forums.docker.com/t/minimum-hardware-requirement-
to-...](https://forums.docker.com/t/minimum-hardware-requirement-to-run-
docker/28072) [1]:
[https://docs.docker.com/engine/install/ubuntu/](https://docs.docker.com/engine/install/ubuntu/)
[2]:
[https://docs.docker.com/engine/install/centos/](https://docs.docker.com/engine/install/centos/)

------
s09dfhks
Docker also maintains an endpoint you can curl

curl -L [https://get.docker.com](https://get.docker.com) | bash

does most of the repo / ppa adding for you

